# hey guys whats this Moderated by thing



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

hey l just saw this and wounded what it is or what does ?????


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

*Easy*

It's the name of the moderator. The moderator, moderates the forums activity. They provide useful information and keep it active.


----------

